# What's the purpose if seeing a therapist?



## John1971NC (Jul 23, 2011)

If I could easily meet people I would not need to see a therapist. Can a therapist do anything else besides telling me places to go, and that I should initiate conversations more often? If I could do this I wouldn't be seeing him.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a little unsure of what you're asking here & what kind of feedback you want.

Does your current therapist say this to you & offer no other advice? If so - you may want to search a CBT therapist.


----------



## sapientiamagna (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know what sort of therapist you're seeing, but in the Cognitive Behavioral approach the idea is to get you to recognize automatic negative thoughts, understand the illogic of those thoughts, and counter them with positive thoughts. By doing that as an exercise the neuron combinations for positive thoughts will grow longer dendrites that branch out more, thus making them easier for your brain than negative thoughts. The goal is to build your brain in a way that doesn't fall into anxiety naturally.


----------



## Ratatat (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm similar. I don't really see the point of seeing a therapist for my situation. My situation has to do more with my environment, I just need a good move or something. For me even if I did go to a therapist and learn what's causing all my problems nothing would really change. My parents wouldn't change nor would my brothers.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

a good therapist can do so much more. fear of people is not as you suspect, simply a mechamical problem. its mostly a software problem. they can help you develop your software. (mature as a person)


----------



## bson1257 (Jun 20, 2011)

A therapist would never be able to cure my social anxiety, so I would never bother going to one.


----------

